# CRS pic testing new camera



## mantis147 (12 Mar 2015)

Hi all, 

Been practicing a bit with my new canon 700d and standard lens. I found a few zoom/macro filters so added the +10 on and managed this pic which is my best so far!


----------



## mantis147 (13 Mar 2015)

the pic actually does not look as good as the original one on my computer


----------



## Proenca (5 Jun 2015)

Few things go a long way - one is framing ( cropping ), other is color profile ( reason why it looks better on your monitor and here is another thing ) and last but certainly not least, processing.

Few touches here and there, got this


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Jun 2015)

nice pic.

crs = crystal red shrimp


----------

